# Nemesis Switch



## kimbo (16/9/14)

Hi

I know this is a long shot but i am looking for one of these please.

If any one can help me.


----------



## Chop007 (16/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is a long shot but i am looking for one of these please.
> 
> If any one can help me.


Hey there, sorry to seem as though I am punting here but I really wanted to assist you with that seeing as nobody has responded to your plea. 
We have loads of them over here: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/nemesis-top-cap-bottom-cap-lock-ring/ 
Hope I have helped you brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/14)

Hey guys, I have just moved this to the 'Who has stock" section. 

Because retailers are only allowed to promote their products in their threads, or the 'who has stock' thread, I have moved it here for you.

Thank you @Chop007 for assisting @kimbo with his query

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007 (16/9/14)

Thanks a bunch dude, really appreciate it man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

